# MKV rear xl explanation needed



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok do here is the deal. I'm a semi newbie here and looking to do my first air ride setup using v2 management and xl front and rear bags. I have been all over this forum and read all threads. I'm confused on what needs to be done in the rear for xl bags. I have heard cut the top nipples flush off, use d cups over the top nipples with a little trimming, use the airlift kit to cover to nipples, use the airlift centering washers to mount to lower arms, use d cups to mount lowers.

What is the deal here? I would like to retain stock componets if at all possible, but don't want to rub like crazy and blow bags either. I would like to stay with xl bags in rear due to budgeting reasons, but a little extras to make the system reliable is a plus.

So what do I need to do?

Sent from my crane using Tapatalk


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

what do you mean by budgeting reasons. You can buy RE-5's for $75 each and then a D-cups and your way under the $375 for Air lift rears. Plus, all you'd have to do is trim the nipple. less invasive, but that just my opinion.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Which Air Lift rear kit do you have? 

For reference, these are the 'standard height' brackets also known as the 'performance height' brackets:










And these are the Slam 'XL' brackets:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> what do you mean by budgeting reasons. You can buy RE-5's for $75 each and then a D-cups and your way under the $375 for Air lift rears. Plus, all you'd have to do is trim the nipple. less invasive, but that just my opinion.:thumbup:


True that :beer:

Better yet, D-Cups & SS-5's! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

In on this, but from what I've read the SS-5 + D-Cups is the best way to go in the rear since its much less invasive than the Airlift rear. From what I can tell the Airlift rear is a commitment, I'd rather go with the SS-5 and D-Cups


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

While the SS-5's + D-Cups will not go nearly as low as the SXL rear, they're much less invasive and require much less work. Some have said that using a hole saw and cutting the nipple makes for easy reattachment, but you still have to cut the nipple off at the end of the day. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

fasttt600 said:


> what do you mean by budgeting reasons. You can buy RE-5's for $75 each and then a D-cup and your way under the $375 for do lift rears. Plus, all you'd have to do is trim the nipple. less invasive, but that just my opinion.:thumbup:


Do these go as low as xl? Told ya i'm a newbie. Only going by what comes in a kit. And please explain trim the nipple.






[email protected] said:


> Which AiLift rear kit do you have?
> 
> [/IMG]


I was looking to go with the xl rears. what do these brackets do? Do they go over the stock nipple? What goes into lower control arms

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Bthasht said:


> I was looking to go with the xl rears. what do these brackets do? Do they go over the stock nipple? What goes into lower control arms
> 
> Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


If you havent ordered yet, why *would* you want to go with the airlifts?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm looking at a whole kit with everything included. $2200_2300 range Budgeting is said because I don't want to throw another say $300_500 just in rear bags. I'm open to changing bags to be less invasive as long as its not allot higher in price. Also want to go low, but not interested in dragging frame. Going on my 2009 CC by the way.

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Bthasht said:


> I'm looking at a whole kit with everything included. $2200_2300 range Budgeting is said because I don't want to throw another say $300_500 just in rear bags. I'm open to changing bags to be less invasive as long as its not allot higher in price. Also want to go low, but not interested in dragging frame. Going on my 2009 CC by the way.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


If you subtract the pirce of the rear bags on a website like Bagriders its 350. adding two brand new SS-5's and dcups is cheaper...


----------



## trefive (Nov 15, 2010)

I remember looking at these rear mounts too and also was afraid of the rubbing. I made the investment with ADF control arms and took all the mystery and risk out of the equation. You can still use the airlift bags (which supposedly ride the best - so I hear), no cutting, the car lays out HARD, and peace of mind against rubbing.


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

Not trying to thread jack, but I have a question about the rears as well. I'm currently running 2500 Dominators, but needing to replace them here soon.

So, what setup works best with the MKV (I have an R32 if it's different), I want to get as low as I possibly can without doing a ton of custom fab work.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

98DUB said:


> If you havent ordered yet, why *would* you want to go with the airlifts?


Not sure exactly. Thats just what the kit comes with. I want to go low, but it is my daily so reliability is key. The install will be right. I have done ALOT of reserch on this site and the other air forum. From what ive priced out the XLs in the V2 kit is best bang for my buck. As I stated above I got about $2300 to spend. I was quoted $2200 shipped for the whole kit with the Xls. Thats why I say those. If there is a better rear bag I should be going with let me know. A link would help, but i do love google.

This is why I started this thread for me and any others that can not find a straight answer. I have heard to use this bag or that bag, or this d cup or that, but no real answers.

Where do the XL brackets go? On top I assume. Does it still require nipple to be cut off?

How much higher are the SS-5s bags when fully aired out in comparison to the XL bags? Are we talking a 1/2"higher or 3" higher? How do these bags mount up to the rear upper and lower?

Same questions for the RE-5s bags???

What makes these bags better than the XLs and why?

Also are either of the two above bags comparable to the Performance air lift bags?



These are my questions. Im getting real close to knowing the answers please keep the comments coming.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Bthasht said:


> This is why I started this thread for me and any others that can not find a straight answer. I have heard to use this bag or that bag, or this d cup or that, but no real answers.





fasttt600 said:


> what do you mean by budgeting reasons. You can buy RE-5's for $75 each and then a D-cups and your way under the $375 for Air lift rears. Plus, all you'd have to do is trim the nipple. less invasive, but that just my opinion.:thumbup:





[email protected] said:


> True that :beer:
> 
> Better yet, D-Cups & SS-5's! :thumbup::beer:





gti.jon said:


> In on this, but from what I've read the SS-5 + D-Cups is the best way to go in the rear since its much less invasive than the Airlift rear. From what I can tell the Airlift rear is a commitment, I'd rather go with the SS-5 and D-Cups





[email protected] said:


> While the SS-5's + D-Cups will not go nearly as low as the SXL rear, they're much less invasive and require much less work.





98DUB said:


> If you subtract the pirce of the rear bags on a website like Bagriders its 350. adding two brand new SS-5's and dcups is cheaper...



The answers are all right here. Im not trying to be a dick, but there isnt a "straight answer" because there is not one way to do it thats "right". Everyone has a slightly different setup and for different reason. 

Like mentioned above. If I were you, and this is the way I went, go to bagriders.com. You can add the V2 kit with airlift bags. In the dropdown box subtract the airlift rear bag setup. Then add two RE-5's or SS-5's and the d-cups. If you have questions while ordering, call the guys, they are there to help. They setup their website in a way that was designed to mix and match parts for whole kits.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

talk with Andrew, he will hook you up with a kit. Here's an example on the RE-5 with Dcups. I know different car but they will go low.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Ahh, I miss the wagon 

OP, give me a shout and we can discuss all the options! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

fasttt600 said:


> talk with Andrew, he will hook you up with a kit. Here's an example on the RE-5 with Dcups. I know different car but they will go low.


That is what i was looking to hear. That they do go low. I have been PMing Andrew back and forth for awhile now. He was the quote of $2200. Will be hitting him up again about these bags. So they do not rub at all on lower arms? How about trimming of upper nipple to fit the D cups? Is that still needed?


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

From my understanding, to run the XL rears you need to completely remove the nipple, while the SS-5/RE-5 w/ D-Cups can be run with nipple still in tact (but still shortened and modified).

This is why I said that the XLs are a commitment.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

I did some research on the bags. Res are good with a lowest compressed of 2.9" (bag only). The SS is 2.7" and is stronger in thickness. I think this is the route I will go. With the D cups sounds great to me.

Thanx guys for all the help.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

im going with the SS-5 rear bags with the d-cup brackets


----------



## trefive (Nov 15, 2010)

XLs without commitment. Just add arms...


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^ yeah for an extra $500. No thanx

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## trefive (Nov 15, 2010)

Crazy to me how people want air suspension which costs a grip, want it to be perfect, but then have no problem half-assing and wondering what happened.


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

trefive said:


> Crazy to me how people want air suspension which costs a grip, want it to be perfect, but then have no problem half-assing and wondering what happened.


Could you please elaborate on what you meant by having SS-5s & D-cups is "half-assing" it? Is there an issue to be taken in consideration with that set up?


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

SS-5s ride much better on custom LCAs.

The stock LCA restricts its range of motion.

Why do those LCA hang so low ?


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> SS-5s ride much better on custom LCAs.
> 
> The stock LCA restricts its range of motion.
> 
> Why do those LCA hang so low ?


Thanks for the heads up. Seems like the savings on the SS-5s vs Airlift rears would help cover the cost of some aftermarket LCAs.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

They do and don't cover the cost. Subtract $150 with ss bags instead of airlift. Add $350_400 and you got the arms. Re or Ss bags is not half ass with d cups it allows the car to remain mainly stock if need be once air is removed. I don't wanna keep my car forever. So returning to stock must happen eventually. This is the reason I asked these questions. I got my answers and know what to do.

Speaking of half ass. The whole v2 system as compared to e level is half ass is it not? Therefore all companies creating a product should just stop and let e level be the monopoly correct?

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

the airlift standard rear is plenty for the mk5s

ive actually worked with the airlift slam xl rears and they just go to low and you end up leaving psi in the bag when aired out or it looks weird

this is the standard airlift rears...goes plenty low IMO










this is the standard airlift rear with a bumpstop added so it would sit just like this


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^ so that is the performance rear bag? That requires no modification at all to fit is that correct? No nipple cutting? How about rubbing inside the rear lower control arm is that still an issue?

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Given what Dave has said ('standard airlift rear') it's the standard height or 'performance' rear bag kit :beer:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

Bthasht said:


> ^ so that is the performance rear bag? That requires no modification at all to fit is that correct? No nipple cutting? How about rubbing inside the rear lower control arm is that still an issue?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk





[email protected] said:


> Given what Dave has said ('standard airlift rear') it's the standard height or 'performance' rear bag kit :beer:


this exactly

as far as modification for the standard/performance it uses this mount...which goes over the nipple (so no permanent mods)

now IMO the bag rubbing on the LCA issue is only with the slam series rears....they go lower and the bag seem to get "wider" as they compress which rubs on the LCA 

i havent seen any rubbing on the standard rears because they dont compress as far (this difference in compression is essentially the nipple)


----------

